# California state senator Leland Yee arrested in FBI sweep



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*California state senator Leland Yee arrested in FBI sweep*

By Michael Lundin
Published March 26, 2014
FoxNews.com
Facebook1899 Twitter203 Gplus13

FILE: California State Senator Leland Yee talks in his office about the state's budget impasse in San Francisco, California.REUTERS
A longtime California politician who was praised for his efforts to make government more transparent and authored gun control legislation was arrested Wednesday, accused of conspiracy to deal firearms and wire fraud.
The allegations against State Sen. Leland Yee were outlined in an FBI affidavit in support of a criminal complaint against him and 25 other people. The affidavit was unsealed on Wednesday, as Yee was scheduled to appear in court.

ADVERTISEMENT

Yee performed "official acts" in exchange for donations from undercover FBI agents, as he sought to dig himself out of a $70,000 debt incurred during a failed San Francisco mayoral bid, according to court documents.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/03/26/california-state-senator-arrested-in-fbi-sweep/


----------



## GuardTheGavel (Feb 28, 2014)

Another one bites the dust. Is there any such thing as an honest politician?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

A Gun Control Advocate being arrested for conspiracy to deal firearms?!?!?
Talk about an IRONY SMACK!!!!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

It was a solid business plan! Pass the law to restrict legal gun sales to increase profit for his illegal firearm venture on the side ... If not for the pesky FBI it would work ...

Forget "honest" kind of politician ... we might have settle for "no criminal record" one ...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*U.S. Sen. Dianne Feinstein of California issued a statement in 2012 recognizing Chow as a former offender who had become an asset to his community, the Sacramento Bee reported. *

Why am I not surprised by Ditzy Diane's endorsement of a felon.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

A Democrat who deals in illegal guns-he better watch out-Holder doesn't like competition...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

If Yee were a Republican you wouldn't have had to wait-it would have been the lead!


----------

